# Can't Watch Dailymotion videos



## fooltocool

FOr a long time now i am unable to watch videos on dailymotion.com. Youtube works fine but daily motion give the following error:

"ERROR- Stream not Found
Technical Difficulties have prevented this video from loading."

No matter how many times i refresh it does not Load. 

I am using Firefox 3.5.5 on windows XP with Flash player 10.

I live in south asia. Is it because these videos are not available here like hulu or something?


----------



## Phantom010

Are all videos not working? Could be a temporary problem.


----------



## Techiewoman

Have certain videos been removed for copyright infringement, as on Youtube? Can you watch* any* videos on DM?


----------



## fooltocool

None of the videos are working. I have been having this problem for almost six months or maybe more. I have seen others complaining with the same problem, but they started having the problem near the end of December 2009. But I've had problem for a little longer.


----------



## Phantom010

Have you tried watching the videos with Internet Explorer?

*Adobe Flash Player for IE*

*Adobe Flash Player for non-IE (Firefox)*


----------



## fooltocool

Yeah i tried on IE as well as chrome but no luck with either. Any idea if anyone else is still having the same problem, i know people were having same problems in January 2010.


----------



## Phantom010

Please click *here* to download and install *version 2.0.2* of the *HijackThis Installer.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*


----------



## fooltocool

I hope this is the log file u asked for:...

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:51:20 PM, on 25/03/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
G:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
G:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
G:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
G:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
G:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
G:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
G:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
G:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
G:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\DownloadStudioScheduleMonitor.exe
G:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
G:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
G:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta World English Dictionary\Qshlfed.exe
G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitnet.exe
G:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
G:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
G:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
G:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
G:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
G:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
G:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe
G:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - G:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: IeMonitor - {8170D7DC-BDD6-461e-88EB-F047257898C9} - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\DLMonitr.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - G:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - G:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DownloadStudio IE Toolbar - {CB789373-04D5-4ef4-9C16-871463FD0830} - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\WebDLBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "G:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] G:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "G:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] G:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] G:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMONTRAY] G:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "G:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadStudio] G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\DownloadStudioScheduleMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "G:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] G:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] G:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] G:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] G:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] G:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Encarta Dictionary Quickshelf.lnk = G:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta World English Dictionary\Qshlfed.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Orbit.lnk = G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add Page To DownloadStudio Scrapbook... - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\ds_snap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://G:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - G:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - G:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download Image Using DownloadStudio... - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\ds_img.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download Link Using DownloadStudio... - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\ds_file.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download Page Using DownloadStudio... - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\ds_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download Selection Using DownloadStudio... - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\ds_sel.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download Video using DownloadStudio... - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\ds_video.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - G:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://G:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickDefine - G:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference Titles\eddefine.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show Page Links Using DownloadStudio... - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\ds_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Subscribe To RSS/Podcast Using DownloadStudio... - G:\Program Files\Conceiva\DownloadStudio\ds_rss.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - G:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - G:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - G:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9D614E8E-03AA-11D3-90FC-0040C7157029} (PDMSInstallerCtl Class) - http://www.pakdata.com/download/PDMSInstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAAE28D1-ADCC-11D1-BD4D-004845401881} (Urdu98 Control) - http://www.pakdata.com/download/urduplugin.cab
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - G:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - G:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Monitor (imonNT) - Intel Corp. - G:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - G:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - G:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - G:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe

--
End of file - 7390 bytes


----------



## Phantom010

Unfortunately, there's nothing in your HijackThis log that could give me something to start with.

I do not believe you are restricted because of your geographical location. Dailymotion is available for many countries, in different languages.

You could try uninstalling the Adobe Flash Player using the *Uninstall Flash Utility*.

Then, reinstall the right Flash version for each browser and try Dailymotion again.


----------

